# The New Family Member



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

She's an oldy but goody: 1964 14' Seafarer. I grew up fishing the model 2' smaller with my dad and my grandfather had an almost identical StarCraft. Plenty of boat to do what I want and so grateful to be able to share the tradition with my daughter in the future. Actually going to build a nest for her out of a cargo net so we can do shorter trips with her (we already have a great lifejacket and taking her to pools)


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

Sweet boat!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Classic ! I like it.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

How do people normally retrofit navigation lights on these older boats? I've seen the diagram from the state but can't seem to find exact requirements, such as height of masthead light. I wasn't mentored well on that as our boat had them built in when my dad bought it and my grandfather just kind of ignored those rules 😁. When you know the game wardens you can get away with some stuff (and the boat spent 90% of its life on an unregulated lake).

Anybody found a good system? I'm not in a rush given summer daylight hours but come autumn I could definitely see myself being on the water between sunset to sunrise.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Brings back lots of memories, the smell of worms and other baits. Dried Velveta cheese on the side along with other scrapings. 

Looks like it is going to be a lot of fun.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I think height of the "white light" for the rear of the boat is regulated by the length/size of the boat. Check out your local Wal-Mart store, I've seen them on the shelf before. I have a green/red light that clips to the bow of a boat and is powered by a C or D cell battery. I'll give it to you if you want it, depending on your location.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Critter,

It's been a long time since I've been next to an outboard, probably 10+ years. I test started it today for it's christening cruise tonight and as soon as I smelled it start up I was flooded with memories from childhood. Better me being flooded than the motor 😁

Can't wait.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2010)

Your nav lights and all around or anchor light are typically need to be visible for 2nm. Height is not an issue, however the higher the better. I would go with stowaway pole lights on the bow and stern.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Awsome. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## lifesshort (Apr 3, 2017)

Are you going to have a 12 volt battery in the boat? If so wiring 12 volt lights in is a very easy job. Without that you can buy clamp on flashlight type lights but keeping good c or d cells around is a pain for me. I agree with the above poster 12 volt stowaways are the easiest. You could drill the hole for the red and green in the front cap and the white could plug into a receptacle installed into the rear corner cap. Add a cigarette lighter under the rear cap to plug in a spotlight to use while returning in the dark. Plug into a battery tender when at home and you are always charged and ready for a full night


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

backcountry said:


> How do people normally retrofit navigation lights on these older boats? I've seen the diagram from the state but can't seem to find exact requirements, such as height of masthead light. I wasn't mentored well on that as our boat had them built in when my dad bought it and my grandfather just kind of ignored those rules 😁. When you know the game wardens you can get away with some stuff (and the boat spent 90% of its life on an unregulated lake).
> 
> Anybody found a good system? I'm not in a rush given summer daylight hours but come autumn I could definitely see myself being on the water between sunset to sunrise.


These actually work great for that occasional night use. Amazon up "navigational boat lights". No need to try and wire up a bunch of fancy lights, these temporary LED lights work great.


----------

